# Online Gaming - Einladung zur Teilnahme an spannenden Online-Experimenten



## OnlineGaming3 (25. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

wir suchen noch Leute, die Lust haben an einer spannenden Online-Studie teilzunehmen!

Die Studie untersucht die Reaktionszeit, das Gedächtnis und das räumliche Vorstellungsvermögen von Gamern und Nicht-Gamern.

Es wird nämlich viel darüber spekuliert, ob und wenn ja wie sich Computerspielen auf Reaktionszeiten, Gedächtnis, räumliches Vorstellen und andere kognitive Fähigkeiten auswirkt. Wir möchten es genauer wissen und bitten Dich deshalb an unserer Studie teilzunehmen.

Die gesamte Untersuchung dauert ungefähr 35 Minuten.

Am Ende der Befragung hast Du die Möglichkeit an einer Verlosung von 4 Amazon-Gutscheinen im Wert von jeweils 25 Euro teilzunehmen.

Teilnahmevoraussetzungen:
- Alter: mind. 18 Jahre
- Muttersprache Deutsch
- Keine Farbsehschwäche

Hier der Link zur Studie: PsyToolkit surveys intro screen

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, kannst Du dich jederzeit per Email an uns wenden: Studieninfo@posteo.de

Ich studiere an der Uni Marburg Psychologie und stecke gerade mitten in meiner Abschlussarbeit und eure Teilnahme wäre echt hilfreich!  

Vielen Dank!


----------

